
No, you back off on backdoors - jessaustin
http://blog.erratasec.com/2016/03/no-you-backoff-on-backdoors-or-lese.html
======
junto
This very much mirrors my sentiments.

Not only is the proverbial cat out of the bag, but it's proudly parading
around with its tail in the air, frequently spraying on all the furniture.

And if anyone has a cat, you'll know that you just can't stop them from doing
it by force or coercion. You need to remove all the furniture or remove the
cat.

~~~
Qwertious
Is the cat meant to be the government, or is it meant to be the programmers?

~~~
junto
The cat was supposed to be encryption in the wild. The furniture is the
public.

The government can't easily take encryption away. They can ban it is the US,
but there are plenty of alternative countries that won't follow suit, and can
then benefit from US tech being kicked in the teeth by its own government.

------
shkkmo
> "What will happen is, if everybody goes to their respective corners, and the
> tech community says ‘either we have strong perfect encryption or else it's
> Big Brother and an Orwellian world', what you'll find is that after
> something really bad happens, the politics of this will swing and it will
> become sloppy and rushed and it will go through Congress in ways that are
> dangerous and not thought through,"

Does Obama get that the only way to stamp out strong encryption IS an
Orwellian world? Anything else is just harming the security of your citizens
and the competitiveness of your tech companies.

------
DannyBee
Meh. Eventually tech companies decide they like money and not being in jail
more than they like fighting for people's rights, and they throw up their
hands and say "what are we gonna do, it's the law", and do it.

See: Every other time this has happened.

~~~
majke
Well, we did win first crypto wars, didn't we? Sure, the war was long, there
were casualties.

~~~
tptacek
What casualties are you referring to?

------
citizensixteen
>If you succeed in achieving your nightmare Orwellian scenario, I promise you
this: I'll emigrate to an extradition-free country.

It appears as if we have already succeeded at creating this Orwellian scenario
and seems as if Huxley was correct and we are currently amusing ourselves to
death. The truth is being drowned out by and infinite amounts of triviality
and the masses are begging for more. This Orwellian world has no boundaries
and there is no escape to some Utopian country. For better or worse this is
the world we have created and we need to realize that is not a situation that
will be solved by leaving the country. Crypto is going to be a Forever War.
Perhaps it will be more effective if we take the long view.

Huxley vs Orwell

[http://highexistence.com/amusing-ourselves-to-death-
huxley-v...](http://highexistence.com/amusing-ourselves-to-death-huxley-vs-
orwell/)

~~~
nickik
Outside of the people that are primed to be Alphas, Betas or something Huxleys
world was not actually that bad.

Their is no logical incapablity that people can not live in a consumer society
and lose all other, including social, values. Its always temting for
intellectuals to point to Huxley and rant on the evils of consumersim. They
simple have different preferences then most other people and are unhappy about
it, not that different from your standard christian.

